# Grafted fruit trees.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I have searched online and asked for suppliers of grafted fruit trees in our area and beyond.
Nada with google and locals according to Ben have no idea what he is on about.

I am trying to track down ****** and Tahitian lime, Lemonade, Mandarine as well as other citrus varieties, we can travel,,,,,,,,,, once the lockdowns are lifted but prefer within a 100 odd kilometres from San Fernando City La Union. All info appreciated.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had people come by and sell me grafted trees but it's once in a Blue Moon, what about those spots along the highway... They might be able to also point you in the right direction.

Found a link to several spots that sell grafted trees https://www.google.com/search?clien...+philippines&sourceid=opera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Mark. I also found plenty of propagators around Manila, some really good ones but for us that's 6 hours drive to firstly look at then purchase if the products are good then 6 hours back.
I was hoping that someone might know of a mum/dad type establishment around our area that most times never advertise, slowly slowly.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Citrus Tree Grafters*



bigpearl said:


> Thanks Mark. I also found plenty of propagators around Manila, some really good ones but for us that's 6 hours drive to firstly look at then purchase if the products are good then 6 hours back.
> I was hoping that someone might know of a mum/dad type establishment around our area that most times never advertise, slowly slowly.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


A Mom and Pop organization sold me these grafted citrus trees and they died after two years and they wouldn't grow either.

When I purchased calamansi for my own use I threw the seeds in a known area they would grow and from there I planted my trees, it's a seriously slow process but after 7 years they are producing fruits some of these trees are over 20 feet tall so the original and the fruits are larger than what you might find in the markets, it's really dry so I've been making sure to water them daily.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not sure what to say Mark, damned if you do etc. Grafted trees generally perform better and fruit quicker. Soil and conditions play a big role that's for sure. A 12 acre property we purchased 22 years ago grew everything beautifully, 140 exotic fruit trees performed well, a sad state was a Bay tree (not a fruit tree) that sat there and never grew for 4 years.
We purchased a 50 acre property 1 kilometre away 17 years ago, citrus struggles and Avocado I gave up on after 5 years, 20 odd grafted Avocado trees of different varieties all failed and died, got sick of replacing them and yes costs money and time. The soil was the problem and no matter what we tried was fruitless (pardon the pun).

The Calamansi, Jackfruit, Mangoes, Papaya, local plum trees that I can't remember the name of, Banana, Soursop etc all grow and fruit very well considering we are on the beach.
I am prepared to have a go with ****** and Tahitian lime because we use these with cooking and can't find these products, even dried locally. Lemon grass would be good too.
Plenty of time on my hands and I'm sure we'll eventually find these and other products produced locally, fingers crossed.

Seeds yes, that works too but as you say is seriously slow compared to a grafted tree that will produce in half the time. Definitely water through the dryer months,,,,,,,, something Ben never thinks about when I'm not here. Still we have lots of fruit but no Bananas or plums through lack of water.
Sorry for the rave but getting it out there.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

